# Stay or Leave?



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

My wife has been looking for a job here in Abu Dhabi for around 8 months now without any luck. And it's not as if she doesn't have professional qualifications or the experience. She is a Chartered Accountant with around 5 years of experience mostly in project finance / financial model validation and governance.

We have tried almost everything - LinkedIn, emailing CVs to HR/executives, applying online etc. I think the only thing which is left is visiting offices personally and dropping off CVs. The most frustrating thing is not receiving any call even if the job requirements fit her skill set perfectly. We have seen a very relevant position in a Big4 firm being advertised multiple times and we have applied multiple times but no call.

In the next couple of months it would be a year since she left her job back home and we have started to think about moving back since a long gap (without any reason) doesn't look good on the CV.

We have thought of trying until the beginning of ramadan and if nothing happens until then, I think we would move back.

Any ideas about what more we can do or if there's anything we should do differently?


----------

